# Sperrung des Users "galdikas"



## sascha (2 Februar 2005)

*Sperrung des Users "galdikas"*

Der User "galdikas" ist heute von der Benutzung des gemeinsamen Forums von Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de ausgeschlossen worden. Grund sind vielfache Verstöße gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen des Forums, insbesondere gegen die Vorgabe, dass die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt ist. 

Der fortgesetzte Verstoß gegen unsere Nutzungsbedingungen hat in einigen Fällen zu einer konkreten Gefährdung des Forenbetriebs geführt. Obwohl "galdikas" von Mitgliedern des Forenteams mehrfach entsprechend verwarnt und um Einhaltung der NUB gebeten wurde, hat er weiter konsequent gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen. Daher blieb der Forenleitung keine andere Möglichkeit, als zu der Maßnahme der Sperrung des Nutzernamens zu greifen. 

Die Dauer der Sperrung wurde zunächst auf einen Monat festgesetzt. Danach wird der Nutzer wieder freigeschaltet. Sollte es anschließend unter dem Benutzernamen "galdikas" weiter zu Verstößen gegen die NUB kommen, wird dieser Nutzername endgültig gesperrt.

Sascha/Admin


----------



## Heiko (19 Mai 2005)

Da der User Galdikas mittlerweile wieder massiv dafür gesorgt hat, dass ich mich aufgrund seiner Postings mit Rechtsanwälten rumärgern durfte, die seine Behauptungen beanstandeten, wurde der User nunmehr endgültig gesperrt. Allein in den letzten beiden Wochen wurden zwei Beschwerden bearbeitet, die sich auf Galdikas-Postings bezogen.


----------

